
Netherlands Moves to Only Allow EV Sales by 2025 – End of Gas, Petrol - bemmu
http://insideevs.com/netherlands-moves-to-allow-only-all-evs-by-2025-no-more-gas-diesel-sales/
======
roel_v
What actually happened is that parliament voted to make the government write a
plan on how to achieve this. There is no 'commitment' to do anything, no law,
nor a real plan even on how to get there or what any legislation to mandate
this would look like. Not to be a Debby Downer but what actually happened
isn't even close to what is being suggested by the linked articles.

------
Boothroid
Royal Dutch Shell is a big employer in NL and NL has a good part of the North
Sea field (they were pumping so much gas from the NAM field it caused
earthquakes!). I can't see the canny Dutch doing something to harm themselves.

~~~
whazor
Like you said, Shell is really into gas, and a part of their business is
moving gas via large ships. In Netherlands, gas is the biggest source of
energy, which those cars will drive on. So that is why I do not see it as a
big problem.

~~~
Boothroid
Unless that is renewables displace LPG in short order, but then I'm sure the
Dutchies will just build more turbines, it's not like there's a lack of wind
in NL! They might not retain their position amongst the higher GDP countries
though.

------
reustle
I am still waiting for my electric motorcycle that goes >50 miles. Zero, KTM,
and Yamaha are all making good progress, but I'm sitting tight.

If Tesla came out with a solid motorcycle, I would be beside myself. Maybe it
is possible to fab a Tesla powerwall into an existing frame? :)

------
phaemon
Of course it's possible that by 2025 (barring disaster) EVs will be so much
better than fossil fuel powered cars that no-one would buy anything else as a
new car.

There will still be the second-hand market of course.

~~~
dogma1138
It's also Europe from what I heard it not uncommon to go to Germany or France
to buy a car there with slightly cheaper taxes.

~~~
lgieron
My guess is that they'd forbid registration of new petrol/diesel cars, not
just sales.

~~~
dogma1138
Don't think that will fly with EU regulations, that means that EU residents
can't register their cars when moving to the Netherlands.

~~~
lgieron
In my concept, that would regard new cars only (i.e. never registered before).
When you're moving to the Netherlands, your car is already registered in the
country you're moving out of.

~~~
dogma1138
Could be, still don't see this working out, this seems like an unrealistic
goal and unrealistic goals tend to produce lesser results than realistic ones.

No petrol cars meaning people won't be able to buy a Porsche, what about work
vehicles - vans, pickups, trucks? they'll probably be exempt which will create
loopholes.

By 2025 I don't see EV's gaining more than 25% of the market in Europe on
average, petrol ban can just create a huge backlash and waste money and
political capital that could be used to actually get to a higher goal than the
projected average say 25% by focusing on education and incentives such as
subsidies and direct and tax benefits which is pretty much what Norway did.

~~~
lgieron
Oh yeah, I 100% agree that the policy is in general misguided and borderline
crackpot.

------
Choronzon
Great, Instead of cars running on petrol they can run on coal instead.

~~~
phaemon
Well, the Netherlands will have the same type of renewable energy targets as
the rest of the EU so that should be reduced by 2025.

I believe they already buy a fair chunk of their electricity from Norway,
which is practically all renewable.

~~~
dogma1138
~60% or so of the actual consumed energy in (mainland) Norway currently comes
from renewable sources.

Norway exports quite a bit of energy which is not "renewable" most of it is
powered by gas and trash incineration.

~~~
phaemon
We're talking electricity here, not all energy, and 96% of electricity in
Norway is from renewable (nearly all hydro).

